# Price Increase Coming?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/agrium-and-potash-will-merge-to-create-one-of-the-largest-global-fertilizer-companies-2016-09-12

Naaahh!

Ralph


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/agrium-and-potash-will-merge-to-create-one-of-the-largest-global-fertilizer-companies-2016-09-12
> 
> Naaahh!
> 
> Ralph


Always the optimist aye Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Less competition, more control over product, usually means higher prices.


----------

